# Impalas Car Club Chico Show ∙



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

Little far from now but mark your calendars:

[attachmentid=196434]


[attachmentid=196435]


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

I'm there for sure.....I noticed it's on a sunday......weren't the last few on saturdays???????


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

Calendar marked.......


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Jun 22 2005, 12:27 PM
> *I'm there for sure.....I noticed it's on a sunday......weren't the last few on saturdays???????
> [snapback]3306854[/snapback]​*


You are correct sir....


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Jun 22 2005, 01:31 PM
> *You are correct sir....
> [snapback]3306877[/snapback]​*


hehehe..either way..the party will still be on for saturday night.....


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Yeah party at the Safari


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

i hope the $$ awards are a little better this year than they were last year :uh:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

:dunno: :scrutinize: :happysad: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

COOL


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Jun 30 2005, 10:31 PM
> *
> 
> i hope the $$ awards are a little better this year than they were last year  :uh:
> [snapback]3348555[/snapback]​*


I hope so to, I know there were a few angry contestants last year..... :uh:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

ttt


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

my calendar is marked also, Street Low will be there. So what up Jess, is it going to be on like last year at the motel.

Eddie


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jul 8 2005, 02:15 AM
> *my calendar is marked also, Street Low will be there.  So what up Jess, is it going to be on like last year at the motel.
> 
> Eddie
> [snapback]3380581[/snapback]​*


ummm..I don't remember anything....ummmm...nothing at all....


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

I HOPE MY RIDE IS DONE BY THEN  WHAT ARE THE CATAGORIES


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Jul 8 2005, 08:19 AM
> *I HOPE MY RIDE IS DONE BY THEN  WHAT ARE THE CATAGORIES
> [snapback]3381269[/snapback]​*


For more information call one of the #s on the flyer VIC!!!


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Jul 8 2005, 10:30 AM
> *For more information call one of the #s on the flyer VIC!!!
> [snapback]3381565[/snapback]​*


CANT SEE THE DAMN FLYER CLEARLY,THE DAMN ADJUSTMENTS TO MAKE THE PICTURE CLEAR SUCK ON THIS MONITOR :uh: JUST POST THEM UP GUEY QUE TE CUESTA PINCHE VATO WEBON :biggrin:


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Jul 8 2005, 10:02 AM
> *CANT SEE THE DAMN FLYER CLEARLY,THE DAMN ADJUSTMENTS TO MAKE THE PICTURE CLEAR SUCK ON THIS MONITOR :uh:  JUST POST THEM UP GUEY QUE TE CUESTA PINCHE VATO WEBON :biggrin:
> [snapback]3381688[/snapback]​*


I don't know the categories. It's an Impalas Car Club Show but the Chico Chapter is in charge of all that stuff. :dunno:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Jul 8 2005, 11:47 AM
> *I don't know the categories.  It's an Impalas Car Club Show but the Chico Chapter is in charge of all that stuff.  :dunno:
> [snapback]3381972[/snapback]​*


OK SHOULD OF SAID THAT IN THE FIRST PLACE,I THOUGHT IT WAS ALL THE SAME


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

I HAVE PLANS FOR THIS SHOW,I HOPE ALL GOES WELL :thumbsup:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Jun 23 2005, 09:17 AM
> *Yeah party at the Safari
> [snapback]3310619[/snapback]​*



HELL YA  Last year the owners came thru and BOUGHT us a BBQ like they promised, off the hook.........I better not go out with Flip and the guys this year tho, we get in all kinds of crazy shit, hahhaa *good times* :cheesy:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Yeah last year was alot of fun.But I stay at the hotel up the street,get more sleep that way.


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## flip11 (May 18, 2003)

Come on Jenn we never got into trouble, you just hustled us at pool, Ren this year you can go out with us, we will probably make it an all nighter, and Jesse let me know who is coming with you this year LOL!! Your room is the bomb, Cant forget Streetlow another bomb ass room!!!


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

for those of you that were out there in Chico last year, check out the new issue of Street Low (issue #41),the car show is featured in it, along with the Impalas all chapters picnic, you might see a familar face or ride, hey you might even see your own. 

Eddie


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flip11_@Jul 25 2005, 09:35 PM
> *Come on  Jenn we never got into trouble, you just hustled us at pool, Ren this year you can go out with us, we will probably make it an all nighter, and Jesse let me know who is coming with you this year LOL!! Your room is the bomb, Cant forget Streetlow another bomb ass room!!!
> [snapback]3478983[/snapback]​*




Flip sounds like fun but, I'll have my girls with me.So mabye a half nighter. :biggrin:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jul 26 2005, 04:45 AM
> *for those of you that were out there in Chico last year, check out the new issue of Street Low (issue #41),the car show is featured in it, along with the Impalas all chapters picnic, you might see a familar face or ride, hey you might even see your own.
> 
> Eddie
> [snapback]3480088[/snapback]​*


picked 3 of them up yesterday at barnes and noble books. nice shot of the 66's ass up in the air  :biggrin: .


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

IMPALAS putting another coo ass show together sounds like a plan


----------



## GAMBINO (Aug 2, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

LO*LYSTICS Car Club should be their deep this year.


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Aug 8 2005, 12:31 PM~3561416
> *LO*LYSTICS Car Club should be their deep this year.
> *



Seen some of your cars in Reno last weekend crusing down Virgina . I'll be out there in my red 65.


----------



## blvdsixty (Apr 28, 2004)

ON SATURDAY NIGHT WE SHOULD ALL CRUISE DOWTOWN CHICO... IT'S PRETTY DOPE WHEN ALL THE COLLAGE STUDENTS ARE IN TOWN......
THE HOTELS AROUND CHICO ARE CHEAP AND VERY SAFE PLACE FOR THE CARS.. 
SOME OF THE HOMIES AND I WILL BE OUT CRUISING THAT NIGHT..


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blvdsixty_@Aug 9 2005, 04:25 AM~3565814
> *ON SATURDAY NIGHT WE SHOULD ALL CRUISE DOWTOWN CHICO... IT'S PRETTY DOPE WHEN ALL THE COLLAGE STUDENTS ARE IN TOWN......
> THE HOTELS AROUND CHICO ARE CHEAP AND VERY SAFE PLACE FOR THE CARS..
> SOME OF THE HOMIES AND I WILL BE OUT CRUISING THAT NIGHT..
> *


sounds good to me. i'll be there with the 66. i know after this show im usually tired, but i say it sounds like a plan  .


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blvdsixty_@Aug 9 2005, 01:25 AM~3565814
> *ON SATURDAY NIGHT WE SHOULD ALL CRUISE DOWTOWN CHICO... IT'S PRETTY DOPE WHEN ALL THE COLLAGE STUDENTS ARE IN TOWN......
> THE HOTELS AROUND CHICO ARE CHEAP AND VERY SAFE PLACE FOR THE CARS..
> SOME OF THE HOMIES AND I WILL BE OUT CRUISING THAT NIGHT..
> *


if I'm not back in Portland for the Gladiator show...I'll take pics on saturday..just gotta have some room for me to cruise with one of you out there


----------



## blvdsixty (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Aug 9 2005, 06:22 PM~3572603
> *sounds good to me.  i'll be there with the 66.  i know after this show im usually tired, but i say it sounds like a plan   .
> *


THE SHOW IS SUNDAY THOUGH
SO USUALLY AFTER A SHOW EVERYBODY IS HOT AND WANTS TO GO HOME..


----------



## blvdsixty (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Aug 9 2005, 06:42 PM~3572691
> *if I'm not back in Portland for the Gladiator show...I'll take pics on saturday..just gotta have some room for me to cruise with one of you out there
> *


NO PROBLEM...


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blvdsixty_@Aug 10 2005, 02:55 PM~3582169
> *NO PROBLEM...
> *


sounds like a plan......


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

CAN'T WAIT :biggrin: WHAT ARE THE CATAGORIES?


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blvdsixty_@Aug 10 2005, 05:52 PM~3582140
> *THE SHOW IS SUNDAY THOUGH
> SO USUALLY AFTER A SHOW EVERYBODY IS HOT AND WANTS TO GO HOME..
> *


oops, missed that. hmm, nah, i dont think saturday before the show will work for me. i'll be driving in bug heaven on the way home which means i will have to either wash my car that night (morning) or early in the morning before i go to the show (pretty much pull an all nighter). im down to cruise chico though any other day. do it like how we did the yuba city cruise. say the place and time and i know me and my club are down to cruise :thumbsup: .


----------



## GAMBINO (Aug 2, 2005)

TTT


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by E. GAMBINO_@Aug 12 2005, 02:43 PM~3605470
> *TTT
> *


you still haven't answerd my question E.Gambino :angry: , what are the :biggrin: catagories?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Aug 12 2005, 03:15 PM~3606383
> *you still haven't answerd my question E.Gambino :angry: , what are the  :biggrin: catagories?
> *


I think I heard something about how the categories were going to be made up the day of show.


----------



## blvdsixty (Apr 28, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Coming up soon


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

STOCKTON CHAPTER IS GOING UP ON FRIDAY, MIGHT AS WELL MAKE A WEEKEND OF IT!


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

see you there Frank


----------



## ROLLIN'LOW (Jul 5, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## blvdsixty (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Aug 18 2005, 06:54 AM~3649594
> *STOCKTON CHAPTER IS GOING UP ON FRIDAY, MIGHT AS WELL MAKE A WEEKEND OF IT!
> *


there you go.. 
ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

*LET IT BE KNOWN THAT MY GOLD 66 IMPALA AND I, REPPIN' BROWN SOCIETY CC OUT OF YUBA CITY, ARE CALLING OUT ANY AND ALL CAR DANCERS. JUICE, BAGS, BRING IT!!! COME GET SOME!!! COME GET SERVED!!!*

TTT


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Aug 20 2005, 12:18 AM~3661250
> *LET IT BE KNOWN THAT MY GOLD 66 IMPALA AND I, REPPIN' BROWN SOCIETY CC OUT OF YUBA CITY, ARE CALLING OUT ANY AND ALL CAR DANCERS.  JUICE, BAGS, BRING IT!!!  COME GET SOME!!!  COME GET SERVED!!!
> 
> TTT
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Your crazy.


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Aug 20 2005, 09:21 AM~3661528
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Your crazy.
> *


and people STILL dont come out. i do it all for the fun of the sport. come out and whether you tear me up or not, you have my props and respect :thumbsup: .

hey robert, if you come out to the bbq today, try and bring your and jennas car out. edgar is going to be there with the elco. rene from unidos says hes going to swing by also, not sure of any other members are coming out. lets go for a cruise tonight though  .

u seen barry's car yet?? :biggrin:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Aug 20 2005, 02:31 PM~3662730
> *u seen barry's car yet??  :biggrin:
> *


Not yet but I want to see it soon.


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

ttt


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Aug 20 2005, 12:18 AM~3661250
> *LET IT BE KNOWN THAT MY GOLD 66 IMPALA AND I, REPPIN' BROWN SOCIETY CC OUT OF YUBA CITY, ARE CALLING OUT ANY AND ALL CAR DANCERS.  JUICE, BAGS, BRING IT!!!  COME GET SOME!!!  COME GET SERVED!!!
> 
> TTT
> *


HA HA, Pinche Leony loco!


----------



## GAMBINO (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 12 2005, 04:19 PM~3606395
> *I think I heard something about how the categories were going to be made up the day of show.
> *


THAT'S PROBABLY TRUE SINCE THEY DON'T HAVE THE CATEGORIES YET.


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

MUCH RESPECT TO THE IMPALAS CAR CLUB, THEY SHOWED THE MAJESTICS FAMILY MUCH LOVE AT THE FRISCO SHOW, AND LET ME TELL YOU THEY GOT SOME BAD ASS IMPALAS :thumbsup:


----------



## GAMBINO (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN MAJESTICS_@Aug 22 2005, 11:54 AM~3669898
> *MUCH RESPECT TO THE IMPALAS CAR CLUB, THEY SHOWED THE MAJESTICS FAMILY MUCH LOVE AT THE FRISCO SHOW, AND LET ME TELL YOU THEY GOT SOME BAD ASS IMPALAS :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

we're aiming at having a little something ready for this show. so i might not have to even dance my car if this is the case.


----------



## blvdsixty (Apr 28, 2004)




----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## GAMBINO (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Aug 22 2005, 07:59 PM~3672954
> *we're aiming at having a little something ready for this show.  so i might not have to even dance my car if this is the case.
> *


I'VE HEARD RUMORS. uffin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Aug 24 2005, 01:48 PM~3682508
> *:cheesy:
> *


you guys/girls going out there? 

you guys/girls bringing your dancer? :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Aug 24 2005, 10:56 AM~3682871
> *you guys/girls going out there?
> 
> you guys/girls bringing your dancer?  :biggrin:
> *



What up... :cheesy: Yes sir...we need to show our support, we always go...about the dancer, i don't know i need to talk to Oscar..


----------



## peewee the pinstriper (Aug 16, 2005)

Peewee will be be there with his box of tricks! Because.... " It ain't finished 'til it's striped!"


----------



## Hector Sanchez (Dec 18, 2004)

LO*LYSTICS will be there to support the show and have some fun.


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by peewee the pinstriper_@Aug 24 2005, 07:13 PM~3684687
> *Peewee will be be there with his box of tricks!      Because....  " It ain't  finished 'til it's striped!"
> *


this guy did the stiriping on my 66, hes bad ass and i recomend him to everybody interested.


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Aug 24 2005, 04:02 PM~3683310
> *What up... :cheesy:  Yes sir...we need to show our support, we always go...about the dancer, i don't know i need to talk to Oscar..
> *


you tell oscar I said to get it ready. we're calling him and all other dancers out!!!! (in good sportsmanship of course) :biggrin:


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by peewee the pinstriper_@Aug 24 2005, 03:13 PM~3684687
> *Peewee will be be there with his box of tricks!      Because....  " It ain't  finished 'til it's striped!"
> *


WHAT'S UP PEE WEE, IT'S ERNIE FROM LIVE OAK. WELCOME TO LAY IT LOW! SEE YOU AT THE SHOW ON 9/11/05.


----------



## peewee the pinstriper (Aug 16, 2005)

Yo Moco! Thanks homie... And Ernesto... Waz up brutha?


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Aug 24 2005, 10:19 PM~3687561
> *you tell oscar I said to get it ready.  we're calling him and all other dancers out!!!! (in good sportsmanship of course) :biggrin:
> *


Hey Oscar came by the house yesterday and i told him that you where calling him out...he said he will but all in fun... :biggrin:


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by peewee the pinstriper_@Aug 25 2005, 06:29 PM~3693290
> *Yo Moco! Thanks homie... And Ernesto... Waz up brutha?
> *


MOCO'S RIGHT, PEE WEE'S THE BEST IN THE BUSINESS!

****INFO REGARDING THE SHOW****

THERE ARE OVER 78 TROPHIES AND EVERY CATEGORY WILL BE COVERED INCLUDING LUXURY AND UNDER CONSTRUCTION!


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Moco+Aug 22 2005, 07:59 PM~3672954-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are you two talking about??  :dunno: Hey, Ernie, tell who you gotta tell up in Chico to get some money ready! :biggrin:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Aug 26 2005, 12:16 PM~3696070
> *Hey Oscar came by the house yesterday and i told him that you where calling him out...he said he will but all in fun... :biggrin:
> *


of course, always :thumbsup:


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Aug 26 2005, 09:06 AM~3696235
> *What are you two talking about??    :dunno: Hey, Ernie, tell who you gotta tell up in Chico to get some money ready!  :biggrin:
> *


YOU GOT IT GUEY PERO MOCHATE CON UNA CERVEZITA CON LA GANANSIA QUE NO?


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Aug 26 2005, 09:12 AM~3696258
> *YOU GOT IT GUEY PERO MOCHATE CON UNA CERVEZITA CON LA GANANSIA QUE NO?
> *


Toda via esta por verse, bro, pero si si se hace ya sabes que I'm down. Haber que, whatever we show up with will still techinically "be in the works" and will not be final, that's why I want some $, cause it will go back into it. :biggrin:


----------



## blvdsixty (Apr 28, 2004)

T T T
getting close...


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

:0


----------



## juiced (Oct 4, 2001)

what's prize money for the hop?


----------



## Hector Sanchez (Dec 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juiced_@Aug 28 2005, 09:04 PM~3710361
> *what's prize money for the hop?
> *


Damn! how many inches is your truck hitting? :0


----------



## juiced (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Hector Sanchez_@Aug 28 2005, 08:47 PM~3710605
> *Damn! how many inches is your truck hitting? :0
> *



think that was 37 as a single.

i still have it setup as a double but not sure what i'm doing for next sunday.


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juiced_@Aug 28 2005, 09:04 PM~3710361
> *what's prize money for the hop?
> *


Not much, only like 100 or maybe even 50


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Aug 29 2005, 12:54 PM~3711992
> *Not much, only like 100 or maybe even 50
> *


last year on the flier i think it said something like over $1000 in cash prizes or something like that. i was the only one to win money (to my knowledge) and i only got $50 (best car dancer).


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

see you guys in a couple weeks........can't wait..I had a great time last year


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Aug 29 2005, 12:51 PM~3713563
> *last year on the flier i think it said something like over $1000 in cash prizes or something like that.  i was the only one to win money (to my knowledge) and i only got $50 (best car dancer).
> *


WHO DID YOU TALK TO MOCO? THAT DOESN'T SEEM RIGHT BRO. IF SOMETHING IS ADVERTISED, THAT'S HOW IT SHOULD BE.


----------



## juiced (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Aug 29 2005, 11:51 AM~3713563
> *last year on the flier i think it said something like over $1000 in cash prizes or something like that.  i was the only one to win money (to my knowledge) and i only got $50 (best car dancer).
> *



cool, i see it's more of a get together type of thing rather than a competition. 

thanks for the info. i'd love to go but $50 will barely pay for my gas.

good luck with the show.


----------



## blvdsixty (Apr 28, 2004)

IT'S ALL ABOUT HAVING FUN........THAT IS THE WAY I SEE IT..
I TOOK MY CAR LAST YEAR ALL THE WAY TO FONTANA, LAS VEGAS FRISCO ETC. FOR FUN ..
SURE NOT FOR THE 25 DOLLAR TROPHIES I BROUGHT BACK..
IT SHOULD BE A GOOD SHOW. REAL NICE PARK THIS YEAR LOTS OF SHADE
EVERY YEAR THE SHOW IS BIGGER AND BETTER.
CHECK IT OUT... :biggrin:


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvdsixty_@Aug 29 2005, 09:57 PM~3717395
> *IT'S ALL ABOUT HAVING FUN........THAT IS THE WAY I SEE IT..
> I TOOK MY CAR LAST YEAR ALL THE WAY TO FONTANA, LAS VEGAS FRISCO ETC. FOR FUN ..
> SURE NOT FOR THE 25 DOLLAR TROPHIES I BROUGHT BACK..
> ...


THAT'S TRUE, IT WILL BE A GOOD SHOW THIS YEAR. I CAN HONESTLY SAY MOCO THAT IT PROBABLY WASN'T ANYONE'S FAULT ON THE PROZE MONEY. IT WAS PROBABLY JUST A MISUNDERSTANDING. THE CHICO CHAPTER DOES A GOOD JOB OF PUTTING IT TOGETHER EVERY YEAR.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

LO*LYSTICS CAR CLUB will be at least 10 deep at the show.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

anyone have the name or the number of the hotel we stayed at last year????? not the one with the pool..but the big BBQ area in the back???


----------



## blvdsixty (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Aug 30 2005, 11:40 AM~3719776
> *anyone have the name or the number of the hotel we stayed at last year????? not the one with the pool..but the big BBQ area in the back???
> *



SAFARI HOTEL
2352 ESPLANADE
CHICO
530-343-3201

HERE IS ANOTHER

MATADOR MOTEL
1934 ESPLANADE--530-342-7543

BOTH OF THESE ARE A SHORT DISTANCE FROM DOWN TOWN..
AND IT SHOULD BE JUMPING... NOT REALLY LOWRIDERS AND CRUISING BUT THE CLUBS GIRLS AND PARTIES....


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

we'll be there for sure. i think we should be taking about 3 or 4 cars, others are still getting worked on and should be coming out hopefully by the end of the year. :thumbsup:


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

UCE WILL BE CRUSING IN WITH SOME NEW FAMILYS?


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Aug 30 2005, 05:48 PM~3722054
> *we'll be there for sure.  i think we should be taking about 3 or 4 cars, others are still getting worked on and should be coming out hopefully by the end of the year.  :thumbsup:
> *


I WAS HOPING MINE WOULD BE DONE OR SOMEWHAT DRIVABLE TO TAKE,BUT ITS NOT ONCE AGAIN :uh: :uh: BUT IT'LL BE OUT TO CRUISE A FEW TIMES THIS YEAR WITH MY FELLOW MEMBERS,NEXT YEAR FOR SURE(I HOPE)


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Aug 30 2005, 05:27 PM~3722260
> *UCE WILL BE CRUSING IN WITH SOME NEW FAMILYS?
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## blvdsixty (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Aug 31 2005, 10:07 AM~3726064
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :0


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Aug 30 2005, 09:31 PM~3722288
> *I WAS HOPING MINE WOULD BE DONE OR SOMEWHAT DRIVABLE TO TAKE,BUT ITS NOT ONCE AGAIN :uh:  :uh:  BUT IT'LL BE OUT TO CRUISE A FEW TIMES THIS YEAR WITH MY FELLOW MEMBERS,NEXT YEAR FOR SURE(I HOPE)
> *


:thumbsup:

you know i'll still be cruising into the winter days. as long as its not raining or too foggy to see in the weekend, im down to cruise. barry says he cant wait till his car is done later on this year..


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvdsixty_@Aug 31 2005, 08:54 PM~3730702
> *:0
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)




----------



## blvdsixty (Apr 28, 2004)

:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

:happysad:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Aug 30 2005, 09:27 PM~3722260
> *UCE WILL BE CRUSING IN WITH SOME NEW FAMILYS?
> *


----------



## blvdsixty (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Sep 4 2005, 11:56 AM~3749970
> *
> *


  ttt


----------



## Hector Sanchez (Dec 18, 2004)

looks like its going to be off the hook!


----------



## Hector Sanchez (Dec 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Jun 22 2005, 12:23 PM~3306830
> *Little far from now but mark your calendars:
> 
> [attachmentid=196434]
> ...


can you please give me the directions to the show the one on the flyer is hard the read thanks. Homie


----------



## blvdsixty (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hector Sanchez_@Sep 5 2005, 05:23 PM~3757081
> *can you please give me the directions to the show the one on the flyer is hard the read thanks. Homie
> *


COMING FROM YUBA CITY
99 NORTH HEADING TO CHICO ABOUT 10 MILES BEFORE YOU GET TO CHICO THERE IS A EXIT FOR DURHAM / BUTTE COLLAGE GET OFF THERE AND TURN LEFT TOWARD DURHAM AND JUST FOLLOW THE ROAD THE PARK WILL BE ON THE LEFT HAND SIDE...
IF YOUR AT BUTTE COLLAGE YOU'VE GONE THE WRONG WAY...
IF YOUR IN A TOWN CALLED DURHAM YOU'VE GONE TOO FAR...
PRETTY SIMPLE


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvdsixty_@Sep 5 2005, 10:03 PM~3759659
> *COMING FROM YUBA CITY
> 99 NORTH HEADING TO CHICO ABOUT 10 MILES BEFORE YOU GET TO CHICO THERE IS A EXIT FOR DURHAM / BUTTE COLLAGE GET OFF THERE AND TURN LEFT TOWARD DURHAM AND JUST FOLLOW THE ROAD THE PARK WILL BE ON THE LEFT HAND SIDE...
> IF YOUR AT BUTTE COLLAGE YOU'VE GONE THE WRONG WAY...
> ...


THANKS TITO.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

a few more days left......we'll be out there saturday night for some cruising...que no blvdsxty?????


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Is the show going to be all on grass or pavement?


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 6 2005, 07:01 PM~3763456
> *Is the show going to be all on grass or pavement?
> *


IF ITS ON GRASS WE SHOULD GET A TUG OF WAR


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 6 2005, 03:01 PM~3763456
> *Is the show going to be all on grass or pavement?
> *


IT IS MOSTLY GRASS. REAL NICE PARK, VERY SHADED.


----------



## blvdsixty (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Sep 6 2005, 11:44 AM~3762015
> *a few more days left......we'll be out there saturday night for some cruising...que no blvdsxty?????
> *


I really hope it works out that way....
we are going to be some busy mofo's around here for the next few days and I really can't say when it's going to wind down,,, If my car is ready( a little something )I'll be out friday night...
I 'll get with some of the fellas and see what's the plan..
If you do decide to come through on saturday night, you can hit the clubs
The Bear
La Salles 
holla at me..


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

4 days left................


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blvdsixty_@Sep 6 2005, 07:29 PM~3763646
> *I really hope it works out that way....
> we are going to be some busy mofo's around here for the next few days and I really can't say when it's going to wind down,,, If my car is ready( a little something )I'll be out friday night...
> I 'll get with some of the fellas and see what's the plan..
> ...


THAT PLACE IS OFF THE HOOK!!! 1 AND 2 DOLLAR DRINKS!!!!! 


YOU CANT BE BIG AND GO IN THERE THOUGH. ITS TOO PACKED.... :uh: 


IM TRYING TO FIND A PLACE TO STAY AT IF I GO OUT THERE SATURDAY. I GOT HOMEGIRLS OUT THERE, BUT THEY HAVE KIDS SO I CANT STAY THE NIGHT  

STUPID BABY DADDYS CANT WATCH EM :uh:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

hey guys and gals...here is the link to the pics from the All Chapters BBQ

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=202887


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

ttt


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

I'M GETTING MY DIGITAL CAMARA READY AND MY VIDEO CAMARA READY FOR THE SHOW,I WANNA GET GOOD PICS WITH THE STREETLOW MODELS,LAST YEAR I DIDNT HAVE ANY CASH ON ME ONLY ATM I GUESS I COULD OF SWIPED MY CAR BETWEEN THEIR NALGAS :biggrin:,BUT THIS TIME I'M TAKING A FEW BILLS  I ALSO WANT TO GET GOOD FOOTAGE OF *BROWN SOCIETY *PUTTIN IN WORK AND REPRESENTING :biggrin:


----------



## blvdsixty (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Sep 7 2005, 12:25 PM~3769376
> *THAT PLACE IS OFF THE HOOK!!! 1 AND 2 DOLLAR DRINKS!!!!!
> YOU CANT BE BIG AND GO IN THERE THOUGH. ITS TOO PACKED....  :uh:
> IM TRYING TO FIND A PLACE TO STAY AT IF I GO OUT THERE SATURDAY. I GOT HOMEGIRLS OUT THERE, BUT THEY HAVE KIDS SO I CANT STAY THE NIGHT
> ...


just wait till the kids go to sleep!!

I would offer my place but i really have a full house as well as a very tight schedule for the weekend..
you know there is lot's of hotels around they are really cheap and available... the Safari and the Matador are cool and there is even some dowtown and on the south end of Chico.. and there is not mUch funk going on around here such as haters or jackers just keep your cool and it's all good....
if you need help with something get a hold of me.........or even ragtrey...


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

HEY TITO REMEMBER STOCKTON CHAPTER WILL BE UP THERE ON FRIDAY SO HIT US UP. THE PARTY FOR SATURDAY WILL BE AT THE MATADOR IT'S OUR CHAPTER PRESIDENTS BIRTHDAY SO YOU KNOW HOW WERE GONNA DO IT.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blvdsixty_@Sep 8 2005, 02:10 AM~3774095
> *just wait till the kids go to sleep!!
> 
> I would offer my place but i really have a full house as well as a very tight schedule for the weekend..
> ...


ok.. thanks anyways man. i think the girls wanna party on saturday night and they keep calling me :uh: ill figure something out


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

TTT


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Sep 8 2005, 10:37 AM~3775638
> *ok.. thanks anyways man. i think the girls wanna party on saturday night and they keep calling me :uh:  ill figure something out
> *


why you gotta figure something out???? you got back up over here....heheheh


----------



## davidm63 (Mar 16, 2004)

I'll see everyone there, driving up early sun morning


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Sep 8 2005, 03:54 PM~3776387
> *why you gotta figure something out???? you got back up over here....heheheh
> *


place to stay and im dropping most of my bread in the regal im driving to fairfield to grab my paint this weekend.


----------



## juiced (Oct 4, 2001)

so is it a definite that hop prize money will be $100 or below?

single pump prize money should be at least $500 since i know gmhopper and dumps will be there as well......  

i'd even bump up to double if the money were right.

if someone in the know could post up some info i'll get to work on the truck for sunday.


----------



## juiced (Oct 4, 2001)

a bonus would be someone that could smog me in the area....... :biggrin:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

you have to smog your car/truck in the same county you live in, dont you?

my freakin switchbox is messed up. can somebody fix it for me??! 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...7&#entry3779597


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juiced_@Sep 8 2005, 07:22 PM~3779372
> *so is it a definite that hop prize money will be $100 or below?
> 
> single pump prize money should be at least $500 since i know gmhopper and dumps will be there as well......
> ...


Yes we will. :biggrin: 
What up Homie? Get that chain thing taken care of? Maybe you can come up just to check stuff out. It is free to the public.
As far as the prize money, I heard it is still up in the air about a definite amount so I guess it is your call. You can always get a nice trophy. :biggrin:


----------



## blvdsixty (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Sep 8 2005, 08:45 AM~3775152
> *HEY TITO REMEMBER STOCKTON CHAPTER  WILL BE UP THERE ON FRIDAY SO HIT US UP. THE PARTY FOR SATURDAY WILL BE AT THE MATADOR IT'S OUR CHAPTER PRESIDENTS BIRTHDAY SO YOU KNOW HOW WERE GONNA DO IT.
> *





TRIP OUT YOU VATOS WILL BE UP HERE FRIDAY?? I GUESS YOUR GOING TO BE PARTYING LIKE ROCKSTARS??? I'LL PASS BY THE MATADOR THAT EVENING TO B.S. ALITTLE 
 
WHAT ABOUT MR. BABCOCK WHEN WILL HE BE AROUND??


----------



## Hector Sanchez (Dec 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvdsixty_@Sep 5 2005, 10:03 PM~3759659
> *COMING FROM YUBA CITY
> 99 NORTH HEADING TO CHICO ABOUT 10 MILES BEFORE YOU GET TO CHICO THERE IS A EXIT FOR DURHAM / BUTTE COLLAGE GET OFF THERE AND TURN LEFT TOWARD DURHAM AND JUST FOLLOW THE ROAD THE PARK WILL BE ON THE LEFT HAND SIDE...
> IF YOUR AT BUTTE COLLAGE YOU'VE GONE THE WRONG WAY...
> ...


Thanks homie I`ll see you up there.


----------



## blvdsixty (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hector Sanchez_@Sep 8 2005, 10:53 PM~3780504
> *Thanks homie I`ll see you up there.
> *


can't wait :biggrin:


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

2 more days...............


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Reno will see you guys up there Saturday.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

I reserved a room already


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

WILL THERE BE A TACO TRUCK AND A PORTA POTTY???


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Aug 26 2005, 09:27 AM~3696338
> *Toda via esta por verse, bro, pero si si se hace ya sabes que I'm down. Haber que, whatever we show up with will still techinically "be in the works" and will not be final, that's why I want some $, cause it will go back into it. :biggrin:
> *


The "project" didn't make it, I have been extremely busy with moving and dealing with the old and new house so the "project" was put on the back burner for now. I'll see you at the next one with it. As far as the Impalas show this weekend, I might be there at least for a little bit.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Sep 9 2005, 09:51 AM~3782289
> *I reserved a room already
> *


I know who I'm sharing a room with


----------



## peewee the pinstriper (Aug 16, 2005)

porta potty? Nope, not at this show show... This will be like the old daze... There are many trees at this park! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by peewee the pinstriper_@Sep 9 2005, 02:23 PM~3784297
> *porta potty?  Nope, not at this show show... This will be like the old daze... There are many trees at this park!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HAHA.....IF I RECALL FROM THE BBQ LAST YEAR, THERE ARE BATHROOMS BUT I COULD BE WRONG SO YOU BETTER WATCH WHAT YOU EAT HOMIE....


----------



## homyzrus (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Sep 9 2005, 08:51 AM~3782289
> *I reserved a room already
> *



ohhhh, now we know where the party is at?

expect us to drop in too. :biggrin: 

Bro,


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Sep 9 2005, 02:47 PM~3784052
> *The "project" didn't make it, I have been extremely busy with moving and dealing with the old and new house so the "project" was put on the back burner for now. I'll see you at the next one with it. As far as the Impalas show this weekend, I might be there at least for a little bit.
> *


WHY RUSH IT CARNAL,OUR TIME WILL COME


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Sep 9 2005, 01:03 PM~3784149
> *I know who I'm sharing a room with
> *


No problem Toro.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by homyzrus_@Sep 9 2005, 01:55 PM~3784466
> *ohhhh, now we know where the party is at?
> 
> expect us to drop in too.  :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## Hector Sanchez (Dec 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Sep 9 2005, 08:19 PM~3785837
> *
> *


Whats up Homie is any one else going up with you on saturday? since you will be there frist save us a good spot .


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

im on lunch right now but as soon as i get out at 4, im getting on the impala and cleaning her up. might go for a little stroll around town tonight, but definately see you guys at the show. i figured out my switchbox yesterday after work. some wires were rigged up in my switchbox from when i bought it and some others were grounding out. got it taken care of though :thumbsup:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hector Sanchez_@Sep 10 2005, 01:43 AM~3786382
> *Whats up Homie is any one else going up with you on saturday?  since you will be there frist save us a good spot .
> *


ey hector so we going head up in the dance pit this time around o que?


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hector Sanchez_@Sep 9 2005, 08:43 PM~3786382
> *Whats up Homie is any one else going up with you on saturday?  since you will be there frist save us a good spot .
> *


I'm not 100% sure yet whos all going tonight and whos going tomorrow. I'm heading up with Toro and the homyz r us Crew tonight though.


----------



## Hector Sanchez (Dec 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Sep 10 2005, 12:16 PM~3788428
> *ey hector so we going head up in the dance pit this time around o que?
> *


lets do it. but I'll be cool and let you win. Ha Ha :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)

i wasnet going to go but i decided there not many showes left so i may as well hit the rest.. so i will be there along w/ 3 other low conspiracy cars ...

later (65 impala) "STILL IN THE GAME"


----------



## blvdsixty (Apr 28, 2004)

CHICO IS CRACKEN TONIGHT,,,, ALL THE LO LO'S OUT AND THE CLUBS ARE PACKED...CAN'T WAIT TO SEE WHAT UP AT THE SHOW TOMMOROW... :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

Wasn't able to make it because I was kinda down since I didn't have shit to show up with as well as I'm still dealing with moving and arrainging all my shit at the new pad. I saw the video of the dance and the hop, props to my lil bro Leo (Moco) for comming out on top at the dance and to Jenna (GM Hopper) our latest, first and one and only female member who got second place on the single hop. Way to rep for the club even though we showed up only 2 rides deep. We'll be out stronger at the next one. uffin:


----------



## blvdsixty (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Sep 11 2005, 11:06 PM~3796119
> *Wasn't able to make it because I was kinda down since I didn't have shit to show up with as well as I'm still dealing with moving and arrainging all my shit at the new pad. I saw the video of the dance and the hop, props to my lil bro Leo (Moco) for comming out on top at the dance and to Jenna (GM Hopper) our latest, first and one and only female member who got second place on the single hop. Way to rep for the club even though we showed up only 2 rides deep. We'll be out stronger at the next one.  uffin:
> *


1 car 2 cars 100 cars it's all good bro... 

BROWN SOCIETY PUTTING IT DOWN....


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blvdsixty_@Sep 12 2005, 02:19 AM~3796199
> *1 car 2 cars 100 cars it's all good bro...
> 
> BROWN SOCIETY PUTTING IT DOWN....
> *


every day all day :thumbsup: . i freakin bent both my quarter panels though, kinda pisses me off. not much but its noticable.. :angry: . i guess i should have reinforced my arches after all.. its all good though, it'll be fixed pretty soon here.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blvdsixty_@Sep 11 2005, 10:19 PM~3796199
> *1 car 2 cars 100 cars it's all good bro...
> 
> BROWN SOCIETY PUTTING IT DOWN....
> *


  Thanks for the props, bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

IT WAS A GOOD SHOW, NICE WEATHER, GOOD TURNOUT, AND VERY NICE RIDES. GOOD TO SEE BROWN SOCIETY OUT THERE.....DON'T WORRY BROWN, YOU'LL BE OUT THERE NEXT TIME.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Sep 12 2005, 08:41 AM~3797564
> *IT WAS A GOOD SHOW, NICE WEATHER, GOOD TURNOUT, AND VERY NICE RIDES.  GOOD TO SEE BROWN SOCIETY OUT THERE.....DON'T WORRY BROWN, YOU'LL BE OUT THERE NEXT TIME.
> *


I hope so, I've always had a good time at this show.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Anyone get any pics?


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Sep 11 2005, 11:45 PM~3796332
> *every day all day  :thumbsup: .  i freakin bent both my quarter panels though, kinda pisses me off.  not much but its noticable..  :angry: .  i guess i should have reinforced my arches after all..  its all good though, it'll be fixed pretty soon here.
> *


COUSIN MOCO DID GOOD AT THE SHOW,I GIVE HIM PROPS :thumbsup: HE DOES HIS THING WITH THE BAGS GOING UP AGAINST WHOEVER AND NEVER BACKS DOWN,NOW THAT SPORTSMANSHIP FOR YA


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Sep 11 2005, 11:06 PM~3796119
> *Wasn't able to make it because I was kinda down since I didn't have shit to show up with as well as I'm still dealing with moving and arrainging all my shit at the new pad. I saw the video of the dance and the hop, props to my lil bro Leo (Moco) for comming out on top at the dance and to Jenna (GM Hopper) our latest, first and one and only female member who got second place on the single hop. Way to rep for the club even though we showed up only 2 rides deep. We'll be out stronger at the next one.  uffin:
> *


JENNA DID VERY GOOD AT THE HOP,EVEN THOUGH SOME PEOPLE THOUGHT THAT SHE COULDN'T HIT THE SWITCH,COMES TO SHOW WHAT A LADY CAN DO  AND IN MY HONEST OPINION I THINK SHE CAN HIT THE SWITCH BETTER THAN THE PERSON WHO WAS YELLING OUT THAT HE CAN OUT HOP ANY ONE :uh:... SACRAMENTO'S MOUTHPEICE :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Sep 12 2005, 12:18 PM~3798696
> *JENNA DID VERY GOOD AT THE HOP,EVEN THOUGH SOME PEOPLE THOUGHT THAT SHE COULDN'T HIT THE SWITCH,COMES TO SHOW WHAT A LADY CAN DO   AND IN MY HONEST OPINION I THINK SHE CAN HIT THE SWITCH BETTER THAN THE PERSON WHO WAS YELLING OUT THAT HE CAN OUT HOP ANY ONE :uh:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

HERES A FEW PICS,I DIDNT TAKE MUCH AS I THOUGHT :uh: BUT THERES ALWAYS NEXT YEAR


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

THIS ENGINE AND WAS FRAME WAS PRETTY CLEAN


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

i took some with my sprint phone, they kinda suck but im uploading them onto the computer right now. i'll post them up shortly..


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

THIS ONE IS FOR SCOTT CUZ THEY GUEY LEFT ME A VOICEMAIL SAYING TO CALL HIM BACK KNOWING QE IVA A CHINGAR FOR ME TO POST UP HIS DAMN PIC :uh:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Sep 12 2005, 12:29 PM~3798784
> *THIS ONE IS FOR SCOTT CUZ THEY GUEY LEFT ME A VOICEMAIL SAYING TO CALL HIM BACK KNOWING QE IVA A CHINGAR FOR ME TO POST UP HIS DAMN PIC :uh:
> *


Really nice!....

























































and not Scotty's ugly-looking ass either!


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

HERES A FIRME CADY, THE FAME AND GAS TANK WAS PRETTY FIRME ON THIS RIDE


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

THIS RIVIERA WAS FUCKIN CLEAN,I LIKED THE PAINT AND INTERIOR ON THIS THING


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Sep 12 2005, 12:25 PM~3798761
> *THIS ENGINE AND WAS FAME WAS PRETTY CLEAN
> *


Anybody know what this frame was for? It looks like it goes under some kind of bombita. Did this take "Best Under Construction"? :dunno: uffin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Sep 12 2005, 12:37 PM~3798836
> *Anybody know what this frame was for? It looks like it goes under some kind of bombita. Did this take "Best Under Construction"?  :dunno:  uffin:
> *


My guess is a '49-54 Chevy car or a '47-54 Chevy trokita. Am I correct anybody? :dunno:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

HERES ONE OF TOMASA ON THE 66' IMPALA FROM BROWN SOCIETY


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Sep 12 2005, 12:41 PM~3798853
> *HERES ONE OF TOMASA ON THE 66' IMPALA FROM BROWN SOCIETY
> *


Did it break down? :dunno: :cheesy:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

HERES ANOTHER OF TOMASA ON RENE'S RIDE FROM UNIDOS CC. YUBA CITY CALIFAS...COULDNT GET A GOOD SHOT,AND WHEN I HAD THE CAMARA SET SOME DUMBFUCKER GET IN FRONT OF ME AND BLOCKED MY VIEW SO I HAD TO MOVE AND TAKE A QUIK SHOT  I SHOULD OF SLAPPED THE FUCKER UPSIDE HIS HEAD AND TOLD HIM TO GET THE FUCK OUT OF THE WAY :twak:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Sep 12 2005, 01:41 PM~3798855
> *Did it break down?  :dunno:  :cheesy:
> *


SHIT AFTER I TOOK THE PICTURE I THOUGHT WHEN I WOULD TURN AROUND I WAS GONNA GONNA GET HIT AGAIN :uh:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=203905


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Sep 12 2005, 12:40 PM~3798847
> *My guess is a '49-54 Chevy car or a '47-54 Chevy trokita. Am I correct anybody?  :dunno:
> *


IT WAS RIGHT NEXT TO WHERE WE WERE, AND I HEARD IT WAS FOR A 48' BOMBITA.


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Sep 12 2005, 06:11 PM~3799465
> *IT WAS RIGHT NEXT TO WHERE WE WERE, AND I HEARD IT WAS FOR A 48' BOMBITA.
> *


yep, it said it on the rims and engine also. check out the pictures in "post your ride"


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Sep 12 2005, 12:40 PM~3798847
> *My guess is a '49-54 Chevy car or a '47-54 Chevy trokita. Am I correct anybody?  :dunno:
> *



49 fleetline...


----------



## blvdsixty (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Sep 11 2005, 11:45 PM~3796332
> *every day all day  :thumbsup: .  i freakin bent both my quarter panels though, kinda pisses me off.  not much but its noticable..  :angry: .  i guess i should have reinforced my arches after all..  its all good though, it'll be fixed pretty soon here.
> *


sorry to hear that... actually i don't want to hear that I'm planning on lifting the sixty.... :happysad:


----------



## blvdsixty (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Sep 12 2005, 01:37 PM~3798836
> *Anybody know what this frame was for? It looks like it goes under some kind of bombita. Did this take "Best Under Construction"?  :dunno:  uffin:
> *


the frame is for a 48 chevy fleetline 2dr :biggrin:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blvdsixty_@Sep 13 2005, 04:26 AM~3803334
> *sorry to hear that... actually i don't want to hear  that I'm planning on lifting the sixty.... :happysad:
> *


it was doing good till the show. i think if i wouldnt have been hopping the ass like how i was, i would have been good. oh well, anything that breaks can be fixed  .


----------



## baggedram50 (Sep 16, 2005)

what the hell ...no picts of hot rods or trucks....street rods or mini's 
:angry: :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## blvdsixty (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by baggedram50_@Sep 15 2005, 11:46 PM~3826220
> *what the hell ...no picts of hot rods or trucks....street rods or mini's
> :angry:  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


I got your pic here hangin jack!!!!!!


----------



## Any_Gueys (Feb 18, 2005)

Who won, best of show...i heard it wasn't cool.. :dunno:


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blvdsixty_@Sep 15 2005, 10:48 PM~3826230
> *I got your pic here hangin jack!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Sep 12 2005, 01:45 PM~3798880
> *HERES ANOTHER OF TOMASA ON RENE'S RIDE FROM UNIDOS CC. YUBA CITY CALIFAS...COULDNT GET A GOOD SHOT,AND WHEN I HAD THE CAMARA SET SOME DUMBFUCKER GET IN FRONT OF ME AND BLOCKED MY VIEW SO I HAD TO MOVE AND TAKE A QUIK SHOT   I SHOULD OF SLAPPED THE FUCKER UPSIDE HIS HEAD AND TOLD HIM TO GET THE FUCK OUT OF THE WAY :twak:
> *


so you could get yor ass fucced up?


----------



## Drop63onDz (Nov 15, 2004)

looks like a sick ass show wish i could have made it out there


----------



## blvdsixty (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Any_Gueys_@Sep 16 2005, 01:51 PM~3828915
> *Who won, best of show...i heard  it wasn't cool.. :dunno:
> *


it was this pile of crap....  

can you believe that shit!!


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

I saw that car... is that yours! fucking wicked! I entered my stock 63 vert in the 60's vert class and saw this and knew I had no chance in hell... :uh:


----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Sep 18 2005, 08:35 PM~3840665
> *I saw that car... is that yours!  fucking wicked!  I entered my stock 63 vert in the 60's vert class and saw this and knew I had no chance in hell...  :uh:
> *


I GOT 3RD PLACE CONVERTABLE.. THERE WAS ALOT FO QULIRTY CONVERTABLES THERE..


----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Sep 18 2005, 08:35 PM~3840665
> *I saw that car... is that yours!  fucking wicked!  I entered my stock 63 vert in the 60's vert class and saw this and knew I had no chance in hell...  :uh:
> *


I GOT 3RD PLACE CONVERTABLE.. THERE WAS ALOT FO QULIRTY CONVERTABLES THERE..   
[attachmentid=281093]


----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)

OOPPS. NM I DONT HAVE A PICURE I DONT REALLY KNOW WHAT IM DOING.. BUT I HAD THE BLACK 65 CONVERTABLE... I ALSO GOT FIRST PLACE AT THE FRSICO SHOW


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Sep 16 2005, 02:07 PM~3829332
> *so you could get yor ass fucced up?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by baggedram50_@Sep 15 2005, 10:46 PM~3826220
> *what the hell ...no picts of hot rods or trucks....street rods or mini's
> :angry:  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


I heard you took the hop! :cheesy:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Sep 16 2005, 03:07 PM~3829332
> *so you could get yor ass fucced up?
> *




WHATEVER :uh:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Sep 20 2005, 04:45 PM~3852800
> *
> WHATEVER :uh:
> *


HA HA, pinche valley girl! :biggrin:


----------



## IMPossible (Sep 4, 2005)

So, What's up!! What other club is ready to put on a Car Show north of Sacramento and Woodland? I can't wait to hear fools complain about that one!

Question for all you tru lowriders. Since when is lowriding about entering your car in shows and hop for the soul purpose of winning monies. What happen to going to a show and enjoying the ranflas and sport as a whole. I have stood back and heard people (lots of them don't even have cars or have them in the wrong category) critize and belittle clubs over and over. Yet, never have they extended a helping hand when judging or even attempted to throw on a show worthy of 100 plus entries.

I truely, believe that too many of us are getting caught in the prizes and $$$; we are forgetting that when we were lil' vatos going to Bay Area Lowriders Shows in the late 80's and early 90's everyone was there for the love of the sport and to prove who had the better looking rides or the biggest hops. Money was a plus when and if you recieved it. A $25-$40 trophy was worth more than a hundred/two dollar award. Take a step back and ask yourselves this question.

If you know someone that recieved one of the trophies from the first ever Lowrider Event or the First trophy they ever won with their pride and joy. Then ask them if they will sell it to you? 90% percent of the time you'll here an affirmative " Fuck NO". Because the award translates to blood, sweat, tears, missed hours with your children and lots of broken wrenches.

The next time you enter you ride into and event and you don't place like you would've like to or you don't place at all. Remember this, your son or daughter still thinks his/her daddy is the coolest because he has a lowrider. An the little kids next to you on their lowrod bikes...they too will inspire to have fresh lowriders one day. The same way that we were inspired by some guys that still remember that the sport of lowriding was started with few purposes: our enjoymen; to keep us out of trouble; to cruise; I am willing to bet the hops were for bragging rights...endless you have seen "Heartbreaker" Then you may have a whorpped sense of reality. The hops and hydro competition maybe all about money for you.

Again, Cruz, Show and Hop for the love of the sport and to show young kids that anything is possible if you put your heart and sweat into it. If you take up entering cars in shows and hops in a lucrative attempt to get rich "good luck"...MORE POWER TO YOU.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

uffin: Thats a good statement.


----------



## MADMAX4 (Oct 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IMPossible_@Sep 24 2005, 01:14 PM~3877762
> *So,  What's up!!  What other club is ready to put on a Car Show north of Sacramento and Woodland?  I can't wait to hear fools complain about that one!
> 
> Question for all you tru lowriders.  Since when is lowriding about entering your car in shows and hop for the soul purpose of winning monies.  What happen to going to a show and enjoying the ranflas and sport as a whole.  I have stood back and heard people (lots of them don't even have cars or have them in the wrong category) critize and belittle clubs over and over.  Yet, never have they extended a helping hand when judging or even attempted to throw on a show worthy of 100 plus entries.
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IMPossible_@Sep 24 2005, 02:14 PM~3877762
> *So,  What's up!!  What other club is ready to put on a Car Show north of Sacramento and Woodland?  I can't wait to hear fools complain about that one!
> 
> Question for all you tru lowriders.  Since when is lowriding about entering your car in shows and hop for the soul purpose of winning monies.  What happen to going to a show and enjoying the ranflas and sport as a whole.  I have stood back and heard people (lots of them don't even have cars or have them in the wrong category) critize and belittle clubs over and over.  Yet, never have they extended a helping hand when judging or even attempted to throw on a show worthy of 100 plus entries.
> ...



Well said :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IMPossible_@Sep 24 2005, 01:14 PM~3877762
> *So,  What's up!!  What other club is ready to put on a Car Show north of Sacramento and Woodland?  I can't wait to hear fools complain about that one!
> 
> Question for all you tru lowriders.  Since when is lowriding about entering your car in shows and hop for the soul purpose of winning monies.  What happen to going to a show and enjoying the ranflas and sport as a whole.  I have stood back and heard people (lots of them don't even have cars or have them in the wrong category) critize and belittle clubs over and over.  Yet, never have they extended a helping hand when judging or even attempted to throw on a show worthy of 100 plus entries.
> ...



No plans. All that aside, you very are wise indeed. My signature agrees. I plan to support the Impalas show year in and year out. Me or my car haven't missed one yet. It's the areas Super Show. A chance to show the world that the Chico area has many nice cars, clubs and some of the friendliest people you could meet. No award, no problem. You shouldn't expect to win'em all. Should be content with the day spent with friends, family and some very nice Lowriders. Hopped your car and walked away with just enough bread to fill the tank in your hauler? Great, there's kids at our area schools still talkin' about you. You made their day and some day one of them kids may choose to pick up a wrench or a welder insted of a knife or a gun. Remember when you were all young and a lowrider rolled by. I do. '05 was the best yet, '06 should be better still. See you there. 
uffin:


----------



## blvdsixty (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ragtrey_@Sep 29 2005, 10:30 AM~3909105
> *No plans.  All that aside,  you very are wise indeed.  My signature agrees.  I plan to support the Impalas show year in and year out.  Me or my car haven't missed one yet.  It's the areas Super Show.  A chance to show the world that Chico has many nice cars,  clubs and some of the friendliest poeple you could meet.  No award,  no problem.  You shouldn't expect to win'em all.  Should be content with the day spent with friends,  family and some very nice Lowriders.  Hopped your car and walked away with just enough bread to fill the tank in your hauler?  Great,  there's kids at our area schools still talkin' about you. You made their day and some day one of them kids may choose to pick up a wrench or a welder insted of a knife or a gun.  Remember when you were all young and a lowrider rolled by.  I do.  '05 was the best yet,  '06 should be better still.  See you there.
> uffin:
> *


well said homie......


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ragtrey_@Sep 29 2005, 09:30 AM~3909105
> *No plans.  All that aside,  you very are wise indeed.  My signature agrees.  I plan to support the Impalas show year in and year out.  Me or my car haven't missed one yet.  It's the areas Super Show.  A chance to show the world that Chico has many nice cars,  clubs and some of the friendliest poeple you could meet.  No award,  no problem.  You shouldn't expect to win'em all.  Should be content with the day spent with friends,  family and some very nice Lowriders.  Hopped your car and walked away with just enough bread to fill the tank in your hauler?  Great,  there's kids at our area schools still talkin' about you. You made their day and some day one of them kids may choose to pick up a wrench or a welder insted of a knife or a gun.  Remember when you were all young and a lowrider rolled by.  I do.  '05 was the best yet,  '06 should be better still.  See you there.
> uffin:
> *


STR8 FROM THE HEART UCE
:thumbsup:


----------



## juiced (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by IMPossible_@Sep 24 2005, 01:14 PM~3877762
> *So,  What's up!!  What other club is ready to put on a Car Show north of Sacramento and Woodland?  I can't wait to hear fools complain about that one!
> 
> Question for all you tru lowriders.  Since when is lowriding about entering your car in shows and hop for the soul purpose of winning monies.  What happen to going to a show and enjoying the ranflas and sport as a whole.  I have stood back and heard people (lots of them don't even have cars or have them in the wrong category) critize and belittle clubs over and over.  Yet, never have they extended a helping hand when judging or even attempted to throw on a show worthy of 100 plus entries.
> ...



as a hopper i'm not lookin to get rich but some money to off set some of the on going expenses would be nice. motors and gears don't come cheap and they don't last forever. i'm not lookin to tear my shit up for some promoter to stack paper at my expense. 

i was thinking about going to the show in stockton this sunday but when the bikini contest is getting more prize money than the hoppers then something is wrong.

and while we're on the subject....

i'm all for seeing ass and titties but a family oriented car isn't the place for it. promoters are counting on half naked chicks to get peole through the gates but what message is this sending to those little lowriders that you were talking about?

i for one wouldn't want my daughter seeing these girls stripping onstage and have that seed planted in their head that it's cool with me if she did that. remember actions speak louder than words. by not telling your kids something is wrong then you have just given them a silent go ahead that daddy thinks it's ok. having kids around that kind of shit is bad news all around.


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juiced_@Sep 30 2005, 08:26 PM~3920115
> *
> ........
> and while we're on the subject....
> ...


GOOD POINT - As a female in this sport I know there has to be eye candy to sell tickets, that's financial (which really translates to political).... I know a lot of people with families that WILL NOT go to certain shows because they know there kids may (or may not)see some questionable shit going down. Now, Dads shouldn't be taking there kids to the stage during a bikini contest, I know this...but what about the "shit" that walks around the show, at the booths, inside, outside, wherever.....I'd like to see a little bit *more respect *at all shows, so *FAMILIES *can feel comfortable coming to a show and not have to worry about what their kids see. I don't have kids, I'm just an observer of what I know happens to these people that would LIKE to go to a show but DONT....does anyone the promotors think of that? Or is it all about the eyecandy? I mean 90% of those coming straight from the gate at these shows are men....


Just my thoughts and $.02


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ragtrey_@Sep 29 2005, 01:30 PM~3909105
> *No plans.  All that aside,  you very are wise indeed.  My signature agrees.  I plan to support the Impalas show year in and year out.  Me or my car haven't missed one yet.  It's the areas Super Show.  A chance to show the world that Chico has many nice cars,  clubs and some of the friendliest poeple you could meet.  No award,  no problem.  You shouldn't expect to win'em all.  Should be content with the day spent with friends,  family and some very nice Lowriders.  Hopped your car and walked away with just enough bread to fill the tank in your hauler?  Great,  there's kids at our area schools still talkin' about you. You made their day and some day one of them kids may choose to pick up a wrench or a welder insted of a knife or a gun.  Remember when you were all young and a lowrider rolled by.  I do.  '05 was the best yet,  '06 should be better still.  See you there.
> uffin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juiced_@Oct 1 2005, 12:26 AM~3920115
> *as a hopper i'm not lookin to get rich but some money to off set some of the on going expenses would be nice. motors and gears don't come cheap and they don't last forever. i'm not lookin to tear my shit up for some promoter to stack paper at my expense.
> 
> i was thinking about going to the show in stockton this sunday but when the bikini contest is getting more prize money than the hoppers then something is wrong.
> ...


EXACTLY! i bent both my quarter panels AND my frame at this show. 

of course for those of you who dont know...if the impala breaks, it only gets better...  . i should have my frame bent back to shape here within the next couple weeks. reinforcement for my arches soon there after (not messing with my switches till i do), and a SPOTLESS paint job by the end of next year. and yes you can quote me on that  .


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Oct 5 2005, 09:27 PM~3949443
> *GOOD POINT - As a female in this sport I know there has to be eye candy to sell tickets, that's financial (which really translates to political).... I know a lot of people with families that WILL NOT go to certain shows because they know there kids may (or may not)see some questionable shit going down.  Now, Dads shouldn't be taking there kids to the stage during a bikini contest, I know this...but what about the "shit" that walks around the show, at the booths, inside, outside, wherever.....I'd like to see a little bit more respect at all shows, so FAMILIES can feel comfortable coming to a show and not have to worry about what their kids see.  I don't have kids, I'm just an observer of what I know happens to these people that would LIKE to go to a show but DONT....does anyone the promotors think of that? Or is it all about the eyecandy?  I mean 90% of those coming straight  from the gate at these shows are men....
> Just my thoughts and $.02
> *


in my case i've pretty much come to the conclusion of if there is a "promoter" involved in putting on the show then more than likely the people putting it on are doing it for the $$ and not for the love of the sport. im down with lowriding for the love of cruising and actually putting my car to work, not for making somebody rich. im down with lowriding for lowriding, not for showing other "lowriders" my car got a trophy and theirs didnt.

reppin' the streets of Yuba City, Califas. *Brown Society Car Club*!


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Oct 5 2005, 11:23 PM~3951664
> *in my case i've pretty much come to the conclusion of if there is a "promoter" involved in putting on the show then more than likely the people putting it on are doing it for the $$ and not for the love of the sport.  im down with lowriding for the love of cruising and actually putting my car to work, not for making somebody rich.  im down with lowriding for lowriding, not for showing other "lowriders" my car got a trophy and theirs didnt.
> 
> reppin' the streets of Yuba City, Califas.  Brown Society Car Club!
> *


Es todo!  :thumbsup:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juiced_@Sep 30 2005, 08:26 PM~3920115
> *as a hopper i'm not lookin to get rich but some money to off set some of the on going expenses would be nice. motors and gears don't come cheap and they don't last forever. i'm not lookin to tear my shit up for some promoter to stack paper at my expense.
> i was thinking about going to the show in stockton this sunday but when the bikini contest is getting more prize money than the hoppers then something is wrong.
> 
> ...


*EXACTLY!!! * 











Those who say otherwise should try hopping, or better yet, dancing their shit at a show.


----------

